# Ich ging . . .



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2010)

Ich ging . . .

weg, bis Klärung Editrecht


----------



## lonesome (2. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

hm... ich höre gerade "stairway to heaven". beides ist irgendwie friedlich.


----------



## teddy88 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

wow, ziemlich tiefgründig!
Irgendwas was du verarbeiten musst?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Hmmmmmm..... seltener Anblick zwischen den lauen "Sommerloch-Überbrück-Threads".

Gern mehr davon.......#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@Teddy



Ich wollte mal was anderes als nur Gerätetipps rüber bringen. 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## lonesome (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

doppelthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C4AbHxvbQc


----------



## lonesome (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

gelungen! #6

viel spaß, auch was zum nachdenken 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C4AbHxvbQc


----------



## Jose (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

bin erst arg verwundert in deinen zwillingspost geraten.

jetzt also hier...

kann ich ernsthaft nur als (überlebten) herzinfarkt verstehen.
meinen glückwunsch!

sollte es keiner gewesen sein, dann würd ich sagen "fragen sie ihren arzt oder apotheker..." oder kauf dir 'ne akne-creme.

ohne ernsten hintergrund empfinde ich das nur als sulzig.

andernfalls s.o., glückwunsch!

ratlos ich bin...

möchte es an respekt aber nicht missen lassen.

wie gesagt: ratlos ich bin...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Jose schrieb:


> bin erst arg verwundert in deinen zwillingspost geraten.
> 
> jetzt also hier...
> 
> ...



Im Moment weiss ich auch noch nicht so genau, in welche Ecke ich dich stecken soll . .|kopfkrat

Akne-Creme ist bei mir so wichtig, wie Klopapier für`n Hund.

Wichtiger ist dein letzter Satz.
Wenn du ratlos bist, haben meine Sätze zum Nachdenken angeregt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

hmmmmm.... erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Gedanken bezüglich
"Warum nicht beim Angeln vom Blitz erschlagen werden!?"​böse Gedanken, Jürgen! aus! pfui! bah!


----------



## Andal (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Herzinfarkte hatte ich einen ganz sicher (mit Stands im Herzen) und einer hat mich wohl nur so gestreift. Ich kann auch versichern, daran will man nicht mal beim Angeln krepieren!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Moin Andal.|wavey:

Niemand reicht freiwillig den Löffel. 
Der Beitrag löst aber ganz unterchiedliche Reaktionen aus - sehr interessant.|kopfkrat

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## sadako (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Das Ende Deines geistigen Ergusses ist reichlich frustrierend (war das Erste, was ich heute morgen gelesen hab) - bitte um Änderung :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



sadako schrieb:


> *bitte um Änderung* :q




Äääähhhhh . . nö.:q

Solch depressives Zeug ist leider erst für den, durch den morgendlichen Kaffee, gestärkten Magen zu ertragen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bobster (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ich ging.....

...niemals geht man so ganz :q

Ich ging im Walde
So vor mich hin,
Und nichts zu suchen,
Das war mein Sinn. 
Im Schatten sah ich
Ein Blümlein stehn,
Wie Sterne blinkend,
Wie Äuglein schön. 
Ich wollt es brechen,
Da sagt' es fein:
Soll ich zum Welken
Gebrochen sein? 
Mit allen Wurzeln
Hob ich es aus,
Und trugs zum Garten
Am hübschen Haus. 
Ich pflanzt es wieder
Am kühlen Ort;
Nun zweigt und blüht es
Mir immer fort. ​(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)


----------



## sadako (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Äääähhhhh . . nö.:q
> 
> Solch depressives Zeug ist leider erst für den, durch den morgendlichen Kaffee, gestärkten Magen zu ertragen.
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Ok akzeptiert, aber ein alternatives Ende ist schon drin oder? :q Wenn man sowas auf nüchternen Magen liest, altert man ja sofort um mindestens 10 Jahre |scardie:


----------



## Andal (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Da halten wir es lieber mit Johnny Cash:

_Ain't no grave can hold my body down!_


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich ging.....
> 
> ...niemals geht man so ganz :q
> Ich ging im Walde
> ...




|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Andal schrieb:


> Da halten wir es lieber mit Johnny Cash:
> 
> _Ain't no grave can hold my body down!_




Von Auferstehung war aber keine Rede.:m


----------



## Andal (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Doch... die betrifft alle. Nur nicht die ganz dürren Weiber. Die können liegenbleiben, denn korekt heißt es ja die Auferstehung des Fleisches!


----------



## sadako (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Andal schrieb:


> Doch... die betrifft alle. Nur nicht die ganz dürren Weiber. Die können liegenbleiben, denn korekt heißt es ja die Auferstehung des Fleisches!



hehe |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Andal schrieb:


> Doch... die betrifft alle. Nur nicht die ganz dürren Weiber. Die können liegenbleiben, denn korekt heißt es ja die Auferstehung des Fleisches!



Erzähl` sowas bloss keinem Vegetarier . . .:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Der wird depressiv, oder hat schon mal wer etwas vom "ewigen Gemüsegarten" gehört?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Iss warscheinlich das Traumreich der Vegis.
Früher oder später sind sie den Radieschen näher, als es ihnen lieb iss . . .:m


----------



## sadako (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

... der Gründung des Vereins gegen dürre vegetarische Zombies scheint somit nichts mehr im Wege zu stehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



sadako schrieb:


> ... der Gründung des Vereins gegen dürre vegetarische Zombies scheint somit nichts mehr im Wege zu stehen.




#6

Wer macht den Anfang?


----------



## sadako (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Da ich mit Vegetariern nichts anfangen kann, ohnehin gerne esse und das ein oder andere Pfund zuviel hab, melde ich mich natürlich pflichtbewusst, um ganz vorne an der Front zu kämpfen :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



sadako schrieb:


> Da ich mit Vegetariern nichts anfangen kann, ohnehin gerne esse und das ein oder andere Pfund zuviel hab, melde ich mich natürlich pflichtbewusst, um ganz vorne an der Front zu kämpfen :m



Essen iss immer gut und hilft gegen Verhungern.
Wer will schon aussehen wie ein wandelndes Röntgenbild.:q:q


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@ Tinca: Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Er hat mich wieder mal daran erinnert, wie kurz das leben sein kann. 
Man sollte jeden Augenblick davon genießen und nicht alles gute auf morgen verschieben, weil man ja heute noch dies und das schaffen muss. 
Du sahst Deine Frau auf dich zukommen und ich meine beiden Söhne............


Zum Thema Vegetarier: Vegetarier ist indianisch und bedeutet soviel wie "Zu dumm zum Jagen". :vik:

Sollte ich jemanden mit dieser Aussage beleidigt haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Es war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> @ Tinca: Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Er hat mich wieder mal daran erinnert, wie kurz das leben sein kann.
> Man sollte jeden Augenblick davon genießen und nicht alles gute auf morgen verschieben, weil man ja heute noch dies und das schaffen muss.
> Du sahst Deine Frau auf dich zukommen und ich meine beiden Söhne............
> 
> ...




Sicher nicht.
Wer sich dadurch getroffen fühlt, muss erst in den Regenwald kriechen und den Gegenbeweis bringen.#6



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> @ Tinca: Danke für Deinen Beitrag. *Er hat mich wieder mal daran erinnert, wie kurz das leben sein kann*.




Da muss ich dann doch noch mal kurz . . .

Wohl jedem Menschen, passiert es irgendwann, dass er sich dem Ende des Lebens näher fühlt, als dem Anfang.|kopfkrat

Auf die Wichtigkeit, der dazwischen liegenden Zeit, hinzuweisen war der Grundgedanke bei der Erstellung des Themas.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf die Wichtigkeit, der dazwischen liegenden Zeit, hinzuweisen war der Grundgedanke bei der Erstellung des Themas.
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Es hat auf alle Fälle zum Nachdenken angeregt. Wie lange dauert ein Leben??????
Jahrzente, Jahre, Monate, Tage oder nur Minuten. Wir wissen es nicht und das istr gut so. 

Danke nochmals für die Themanerstellung. Hat bei mir wieder alte Wunden aufgerissen, die ich fast vergessen hatte. Und es sind wunden, die ich niemals vergessen sollte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Es hat auf alle Fälle zum Nachdenken angeregt. Wie lange dauert ein Leben??????
> Jahrzente, Jahre, Monate, Tage oder nur Minuten. Wir wissen es nicht und das istr gut so.
> 
> Danke nochmals für die Themanerstellung. Hat bei mir wieder alte Wunden aufgerissen, die ich fast vergessen hatte. Und es sind wunden, die ich niemals vergessen sollte.




#6

Eine sehr schöne Antwort. Sie macht Mut, zu weiteren tiefgründigen Beiträgen.

Danke.|wavey:


----------



## sadako (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Eine sehr schöne Antwort. Sie macht Mut, zu weiteren tiefgründigen Beiträgen.
> 
> Danke.|wavey:



.. dann sind meine Aufrufe gegen unterernährte vegetarische Untote ja jetzt wohl nochmal genau richtig hier :m

Nein im Ernst hast Du wirklich schön geschrieben, aber dieses Ende macht mir immer noch Angst und ich plädiere strikt für eine entsprechende Abänderung!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



sadako schrieb:


> .. dann sind meine Aufrufe gegen unterernährte vegetarische Untote ja jetzt wohl nochmal genau richtig hier :m
> 
> Nein im Ernst hast Du wirklich schön geschrieben, *aber dieses Ende macht mir immer noch Angst und ich plädiere strikt für eine entsprechende Abänderung!*




Nein, Liebes, ändern lässt sich das Ende nie. |kopfkrat
Man kann nur den Weg dahin nach Belieben gestalten. :m


----------



## Finke20 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

:vik:

Sage mal Prof in welchen Zustand psychischer Niedergeschlagenheit bist du denn jetzt gefallen:q. Ich glaube du brachst stimmungsaufhellende Mittel. Ich persönlich würde dir angeln verschreiben :m und ich melde mich als begleite Person gleich mit an.


@sadako,

sage mal wo hast du denn, dass ein oder andere Pfund zuviel. Auf deinen Bildern ist aber nichts davon zu sehen |bigeyes|bigeyes. Oder hast du eine Körperdouble ;+:m;+?


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein, Liebes, ändern lässt sich das Ende nie. |kopfkrat
> Man kann nur den Weg dahin nach Belieben gestalten. :m



Sehe ich genau so. Mit jedem Anfang gibt es auch ein Ende. Nur wie die Zeit dazwischen ist, ist jedem von uns überlassen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

das thema vegetarier... da sag ich mal lieber nix 
das thema ein paar pfunde zu viel... ich nenn es immer liebevoll fraueneigenes-macke- gen 
das thema herzinfarkt, ich hatte ja im januar nen schweren... wünsche ich keinem wirklich, da die plötzlich einsetzende todesangst das schlimmste war, was ich je hatte... sollte aber jeder als chance für sein künftiges leben sehen und dabei nicht vergessen, ab und an über sein leben nachzudenken, was entsprechend dem beitrag der tröterstellung der wahre sinn für einen ist, sich daran zu erfreuen und hochzuziehen. und wenn das ende naht oder einem auch nur die möglichkeit für etwas genommen wird, eher die schönen augenblicke/ eindrücke zu bewahren und für sich zu nutzen als verpaßten chancen und gelegenheiten nachzutrauern.


----------



## Brikz83 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Das Thema ein paar Pfunde zuviel und das Thema Herzinfakt gehen aber eindeutig Hand in Hand, das sollte man nicht vergessen.|thinkerg:


----------



## Eruzione (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Das Thema ein paar Pfunde zuviel und das Thema Herzinfakt gehen aber eindeutig Hand in Hand, das sollte man nicht vergessen.|thinkerg:



servus,

ich hab heut counter-strike gezockt(das wetter war zu schlecht zum angeln) muss ich jetzt angst haben, heute nacht jemand nieder zu schießen ... NEIN...

beim bund sagt man: " denken, drücken - sprechen" genau in der reihenfolge...

mfg denny


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Das Thema ein paar Pfunde zuviel und das Thema Herzinfakt gehen aber eindeutig Hand in Hand, das sollte man nicht vergessen.|thinkerg:



Dann nimm noch das rauchen mit dazu und Du hast den perfekten Risikopatienten.

Aber ich glaube es geht hier nicht nur um die Pfunde oder den Herzinfarkt sondern darum, dass wir alle mal wieder etwas nachdenklicher werden sollten, im Bezug auf unser Leben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Dann nimm noch das rauchen mit dazu und Du hast den perfekten Risikopatienten.
> 
> Aber ich glaube es geht hier nicht nur um die Pfunde oder den Herzinfarkt sondern darum, dass wir alle mal wieder etwas nachdenklicher werden sollten, im Bezug auf unser Leben.



Aber absolut.#6

Ich wollte hier niemanden zu "Risikopatienten" erklären, sondern aufzeigen, welche Möglichkeiten zwischen Anfang und Ende liegen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Hmm, was für´n Trööt .... Man kann drüber nachdenken, muss man aber nich .... 

Der TE , 33 Jahre alt ....

Sein Ziel .... Kein Plan .... (man bedenke, die "ich-form" im Themenstart)

@TE, ick frag mal frei aus´m Bauch .... Wat soll mir diese Werbesendung sagen ???


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

und warum waren dann in unserer rehagruppe von 12 leuten nur 4 übergewichtig? und warum waren 3 herzinfarktler bei uns leistungssportler? ( und dazu zähle ich fußballspieler der landesklasse genau so wie weltklassemarathonläufer) |kopfkrat ich will das nicht  verallgemeinern, selbstverständlich gibt es irgendwann den punkt, wo man eher herzinfarktgefährdet ist, aber bei mir war es trotz übergewicht die diabetes, die hauptursächlich für den infarkt war und die wurde nicht durch mein übergewicht ausgelöst. #d


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich glaube es geht hier nicht nur um die Pfunde oder den Herzinfarkt sondern darum, dass wir alle mal wieder etwas nachdenklicher werden sollten, im Bezug auf unser Leben.


 
Das schrieb ich ja auch im 2. Teil meines Postings. Ich nehme mir jetzt mehr als vorher die Zeit, nachzudenken. Ich lebe bewußter, nicht wegen der Pfunde, sondern eher wegen der Eindrücke. Ich nutze die Eindrücke, um zu entspannen und mein Leben zu gestalten und das finde ich teilweise sehr spannend. :q


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> und warum waren dann in unserer rehagruppe von 12 leuten nur 4 übergewichtig? und warum waren 3 herzinfarktler bei uns leistungssportler? ( und dazu zähle ich fußballspieler der landesklasse genau so wie weltklassemarathonläufer) |kopfkrat ich will das nicht  verallgemeinern, selbstverständlich gibt es irgendwann den punkt, wo man eher herzinfarktgefährdet ist, aber bei mir war es trotz übergewicht die diabetes, die hauptursächlich für den infarkt war und die wurde nicht durch mein übergewicht ausgelöst. #d



Da wiederspreche ich Dir nicht. Es gibt den klassischen Risikopatienten und eine Menge anderer, die das Schiksal erleiden. Ich bin im Rettungsdienst tätig und kann ein lied davon singen. 
Auch will ich niemanden verurteilen wegen Übergewicht, rauchen, kein Sport treiben und dergleichen. Jeder soll sein Leben so leben wie er es möchte.

Wie ich schon gesagt habe, die Zeit zwischen Anfang und Ende ist uns nicht bekannt und daher sollten wir Sie nutzen.


----------



## Gummischuh (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



> beim bund sagt man: " denken, drücken - sprechen" genau in der reihenfolge...


Denken beim Bund ??? Na, ich weiß nich......... . 
Was glaubste, warum in Kriegen vorwiegend "Kinder" verheizt werden ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hmm, was für´n Trööt .... Man kann drüber nachdenken, muss man aber nich ....
> 
> Der TE , 33 Jahre alt ....(da kommste ooch noch hin . . .)
> 
> ...


#d#d

Mach Dir Deine eigenen Gedanken. :m Ob meine Altersangabe korrekt ist, ist doch nebensächlich, weil sie nichts zum Thema beiträgt.

*Das Wissen, die Lernfähigkeit und eigene Gedanken, im Zusammenhang oft als Weisheit bezeichnet, sind unabhängig vom Alter!*(siehe meine Signatur)

Nichts anders sagt die Werbesendung aus.

Es gibt Menschen, die haben sich schon Gedanken machen müssen:



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich ja auch im 2. Teil meines Postings. Ich nehme mir jetzt mehr als vorher die Zeit, nachzudenken. Ich lebe bewußter, nicht wegen der Pfunde, sondern eher wegen der Eindrücke. *Ich nutze die Eindrücke, um zu entspannen und mein Leben zu gestalten und das finde ich teilweise sehr spannend*. :q




Und dafür einen dicken Daumen.#6

Leider müssen viele Leute erst schmerzhaft erfahren, dass die Zeit, des Lebens, begrenzt ist und man das Beste(für sich selbst) daraus machen sollte.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Denken beim Bund ??? Na, ich weiß nich......... .
> Was glaubste, warum in Kriegen vorwiegend "Kinder" verheizt werden ?


Diese Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf die Braut des Soldaten sondern vielmehr auf das funken. Mit drücken ist nicht der Abzug sondern die Sendentaste gemeint!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eruzione (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #d#d
> 
> Mach Dir Deine eigenen Gedanken. :m Ob meine Altersangabe korrekt ist, ist doch nebensächlich, weil sie nichts zum Thema beiträgt.
> 
> ...




servus,

manches, wie auch der text des TE sind ja nicht ganz schlecht - und auch den zahlreichen antworten... respekt...

nichtsdestotrotz... wir sind doch eigentlich in nem angelforum - und nicht beim hospizkreis

mfg denny


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Eruzione schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> manches, wie auch der text des TE sind ja nicht ganz schlecht - und auch den zahlreichen antworten... respekt...
> 
> ...



Selbstverfreilich . .:m

Um nichts anderes ging es doch.


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Eruzione schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> manches, wie auch der text des TE sind ja nicht ganz schlecht - und auch den zahlreichen antworten... respekt...
> 
> ...



Und deshalb darf hier nicht mal ein wenig zum Nachdenken angeregt werden??????


----------



## Gummischuh (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Sachdasdochgleiiiich:q, kenn mir doch nich aus mitte Trachtengruppe, Marschmusik und Zapfenstreich. .....Ich weiß nichmal, weshalb man sich beim militärischen Gruß die Hand  so albern an'n Kopp hält|kopfkrat


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

schöne grüße nach radebeul, aber vlt. solltest du dir mal das anfangsposting durchlesen und das es dabei u.a. um das nachdenken/ sinnieren/ entspannen beim angeln ging. klar gibt es diejenigen angler, denen es nur um größer, breiter, genauer, "professioneller" geht, aber anderen geht es zum glück eher um entspannend, erholsam, gesund und wieder anderen geht es um den konsenz beider richtungen.


----------



## Eruzione (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Und deshalb darf hier nicht mal ein wenig zum Nachdenken angeregt werden??????



servus,

natürlich soll man zum nachdenken anregen... es lebt der mensch, so lang er strebt...wenn aber übergewicht sofort mit herzinfarkt in verbindung gebracht wird - frag ich mich, wer hier was denkt... daher auch meine äußerung mit "denken, drücken,sprechen"

mfg denny


----------



## Eruzione (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> schöne grüße nach radebeul, aber vlt. solltest du dir mal das anfangsposting durchlesen und das es dabei u.a. um das nachdenken/ sinnieren/ entspannen beim angeln ging. klar gibt es diejenigen angler, denen es nur um größer, breiter, genauer, "professioneller" geht, aber anderen geht es zum glück eher um entspannend, erholsam, gesund und wieder anderen geht es um den konsenz beider richtungen.




servus,

lieben gruß aus radebeul zurück. ich verfolge den ganzen threadt - du auch? - merkst du was-super, dann können wir ja hier im board auch gern weiter texten - ich muss keinen PB von 40 pfund vorweisen um nachdenken zu können

mfg denny


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Eruzione schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> natürlich soll man zum nachdenken anregen... es lebt der mensch, so lang er strebt...wenn aber übergewicht sofort mit herzinfarkt in verbindung gebracht wird - frag ich mich, wer hier was denkt... daher auch meine äußerung mit "denken, drücken,sprechen"
> 
> mfg denny




Bitte nicht vom Thema abschweifen.

So wie Leo sagt, war der Beitrag gemeint,* um das mal zu klären!*
Die Randbemerkungen waren willkommen aber eben beiläufig. Also keine Diskussionen über richtig, falsch, vielleicht oder auch nicht.|splat2:

Ansonsten sind sinnvollen Kommentare zum Inhalt herzlich willkommen.|wavey:


----------



## sadako (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Um auch mal was mehr oder weniger Sinnvolles beizutragen:
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit einen bösen Asthmaanfall und es hat auch nicht viel gefehlt, da wäre es vorbei gewesen mit mir. Deswegen denke ich eigentlich eher ungern über den Tod nach und schon gar nicht beim Angeln.

In diesem Sinne hab isch da mal wat vorbereitet (wem`s nicht gefällt: mir doch wurscht ):

Der Morgen graut, der Tag erwacht
und mit ihm mein Jagdinstinkt.
Die kühle Luft verbreitet ihr unvergleichliches morgendliches Aroma  
nach frischem Gras, dunklem Erdreich und endloser Weite.
Wassertropfen glitzern in einem Spinnennetz wie Perlen.
Der Ruf eines Mäusebussards läutet einen neuen Tag ein
und zugleich den Beginn meines Raubzuges.

Der Fluß zieht langsam und rastlos dahin,
eingebettet in Erde und Stein
scheint er schlicht endlos.

Schier lautlos bahne ich mir den Weg
durch Dickicht und Binsen 
zum Ort meines baldigen Treibens. 
Dichter Nebel wabert über dem dunklen Wasser.
Sich ausbreitende Ringe an der Oberfläche verlaufen im Nichts
und verraten zugleich stumme Betriebsamkeit dicht darunter.
Beim Wurf durchschneidet die Schnur meiner Rolle die Luft gleich eines Messers, 
bei seinem Aufkommen durchbricht mein Spinnköder die Wasseroberfläche
und zugleich die unschuldige Stille.

Mit Argusaugen beobachte ich das Wasser,
immer im Auge das silberne Schimmern des routierenden Blättchens.
Wie aus dem Nichts rollt eine Bugwelle heran,
meine Muskeln plötzlich zum Zerbersten gespannt,
in meinem Bauch explodiert ein Feuerwerk der Gefühle,
Aufregung, Vorfreude und Angst zugleich,
schwappt überschäumend, überraschend und angenehm zugleich,
in meinen Kopf, betäubt mich, 
lässt mich dennoch schärfer denn je erkennen:
die Zeit des Kampfes scheint gekommen.
Mein Gegner zerreißt tosend das Wasser,
lässt es in tausend kristallene Tropfen zerspringen.
Die sich verneigende Rute 
und die wie von Sinnen aufkreischende Bremse
verraten mir den Beginn des bevorstehenden Kräftemessens. 
Eines Torpedos gleich schraubt sich mein Kontrahent 
um die eigene Achse drehend aus dem Wasser empor,
treibt mir Schweiß auf Stirn und Handflächen.
Furcht gepaart mit eisernem Willen und unbändiger Kraft
scheinen uns zu vereinen.
Abermals zerbricht das Wasser,
die Bremse surrt.
Lange Fluchten gefolgt von kürzeren,
die dennoch von unbändigem Streben nach Freiheit zeugen.
Allmählich nimmt das Kreischen der Bremse ab,
glänzende Schuppen durch schäumendes Wasser sind zusehends erkennbar,
das Ende rückt näher.
Fast kann ich ihn fassen,
fast war es soweit,
schon jagt er wieder unaufhörlich davon,
zerrt unentwegt an meinen überspannten Nerven.
Ein letzter Ausbruch, 
wilde Wasserperlen tanzen um den silbernen Pfeil,
der sich mit aller Kraft für Sekunden,
in Zeitlupe an mir vorüberziehend,
in seiner gesamten Größe und Schönheit vor mir aufbäumt.

Benommen von diesem Anblick
wird mir nun mehr klar,
dass ich ihn so zum letzten Mal sehe.
Die Schnur erschlafft,
der Köder taumelt blitzend zum Grund.
Ein Schwall gleich dem zu Beginn des Kampfes
bedeutet dessen Ende.

Ein letztes Schimmern der Flanke.
Ich sehe ihm lange nach,
obwohl er nicht mehr sichtbar ist.
Ich hole die verbleibende Schnur ein,
atme tief ein.

Verloren ist der Kampf
und dennoch gewonnen.

Der Fluß zieht langsam und rastlos dahin,
eingebettet in Erde und Stein
scheint er schlicht endlos.

Übermannt von Frustration, Anstrengung
und dennoch unendlicher Glückseligkeit
fühle ich mich für einen Moment
unsterblich.


----------



## Case (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Professor Tinca,

Was Du beschreibst ist der Pfad des Lebens mit einer durchgehenden Konstanten. Ein glückliches, gutes Leben, wenn man es schafft seiner Linie treu zu bleiben.

Case


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Case schrieb:


> Professor Tinca,
> 
> Was Du beschreibst ist der *Pfad des Lebens* mit einer durchgehenden Konstanten. Ein glückliches, gutes Leben, wenn man es schafft seiner Linie treu zu bleiben.
> 
> Case




Hi Case|wavey:

Absolut richtig.#6
Die Kurzfassung eines erfüllten Lebens. Alles Für und Wider, sagt nur verschiedene Meinungen aus, nicht aber eine bessere Weise ein Anglerleben zu erleben . . .

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@ Feli

#6

Echt toll geschrieben. Du drückst aus, was viele Leute empfinden.
Das macht Dein Erlebnis so nachvollziehbar. Ich muss erstmal aufhören zu kurbeln . . .:q:q:q


----------



## lonesome (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren eine deftige OP. Eine bei der man anfängt sich Gedanken ums Leben und dem danach zu machen. 
Kurz: Die OP ging gut, aber es blieb der Eindruck der Narkose. Und seit dem habe ich keine Angst mehr. Weder vor dem Einschlafen, noch vor dem "Zustand tot". Im Gegenteil empfand ich das als eine Zeit großen Friedens und Ruhe. Geweckt wurde ich allerdings weil ich nach Luft schnappte und pinkeln musste. Willkommen im Leben |kopfkrat


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Leider nicht von mir, sonder aus dem Buch "A river runs through it. (In der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss)



> Now nearly all those I loved and did not understand when I was young are dead, but I still reach out to them.
> Of course, now I am too old to be much of a fisherman, and now of course I usually fish the big waters alone, although some friends think I shouldn't. Like many fly fishermen in western Montana where the summer days are almost Arctic in length, I often do not start fishing until the cool of the evening. Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon, all existence fades to a being with my soul and memories and the sounds of the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish will rise.
> Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of the rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs.
> I am haunted by waters.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Sehr schön: 

 . . .*all  existence fades to a being with my soul and memories* *and the sounds of  the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish  will rise*.  . . .

wichtiger aber ist dieses (und sogar ganz sicher, aus meiner Sicht):

*Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it.


#6#6#6

*


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@ Case

Heisst ja nicht um sonst "leck- mich- am- arsch" Spritze....


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@ Jan

Du könntest den Text mal übersetzen. Klingt sicher besser, als wenn ich das mache.:q

Dann wissen auch die, nicht englichsprachigen Boardies, etwas damit anzufangen.#6


----------



## Gummischuh (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Moin Lonesome

Schon erstaunlich wie sich so Manches gleicht, oder wenigstens ähnelt.

Ich hab in einer Grenzsituation ('ne Entzündung im Rückenmark) zwar nicht direkt Ruhe und Frieden gefühlt, aber etwas Ähnliches, was ich als absolute Gleichgültigkeit beschreiben würde.
...War auch nicht unangenehm...
Das hat mich nun aber nicht sonderlich spirituell werden lassen. ...Eher gleichgültig:g


Ich wälze nicht schwere Probleme.
Ich rede nicht über die Zeit.
Ich weiß nicht, wohin ich dann käme.
Ich weiß nur, ich käme nicht weit.

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

:q:q:q

Dass meine Worte polarisieren, war mir schon beim Schreiben klar.

Kritik, in jedweder Form, ist immer gern gesehen . . .|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr schön:
> 
> . . .*all  existence fades to a being with my soul and memories* *and the sounds of  the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish  will rise*.  . . .
> 
> ...




Ich streiche mal das "eventually" - it`s a Fact.#6


----------



## Pappa70 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

n'Abend,
habe gerade den Anfang des Threads gelesen und musste ein paar Tränchen verdrücken.:c
Meine momentane Situation ist ähnlich , nur das die Frau nicht tot ist sondern nur nichts mehr von mir wissen will ( nach 20 Jahren, 2 kindern , Haus ).#d
Jetzt sitze ich hier in ner kleinen Wohnung :vund fühle mich ein wenig wie tot.
Deshalb sage ich: Schöne dunkle Geschichte die zum nachdenken übers Leben anregt, Danke Prof.#6
Grüße ,Pappa


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Dass meine Worte polarisieren, war mir schon beim Schreiben klar.
> 
> Kritik, in jedweder Form, ist immer gern gesehen . . .|wavey:



Dann kritisier ich mal, in dem ich dir ein Lob auspreche, denn zu meckern gibt's an der Geschichte nix. Lob dafür, dass du es in deinen Erzählungen und Gedichten stets schaffst, einen Spannungsbogen aufzubauen und spezifische Erlebnisse eines Anglers, mit allgemeinen Lebensweisheiten verschmelzen zu lassen.
Aber du hast Mitstreiter, hier kann scheinbar noch jemand richtig gut schreiben und scheint dir ebenbürtig, denn das hier ist auch ne klasse Aktion gewesen:


sadako schrieb:


> Um auch mal was mehr oder weniger Sinnvolles beizutragen:
> Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit einen bösen Asthmaanfall und es hat auch nicht viel gefehlt, da wäre es vorbei gewesen mit mir. Deswegen denke ich eigentlich eher ungern über den Tod nach und schon gar nicht beim Angeln.
> 
> In diesem Sinne hab isch da mal wat vorbereitet (wem`s nicht gefällt: mir doch wurscht ):
> ...



Das muss man auch erst einmal hinbekommen. Sehr fasslich/anschaulich und lebendig, wie auch detailverliebt geschrieben.#r

Euch Beiden auch zukünftig viel Spaß beim erzählen und dichten, ich mag den Stoff.
Ist zwischendurch mal erquickend sowas zu lesen, statt dem x- tausendmaligen Schwanzvergleich a' la couleur: Ich hab ne Rolle von Daiwa, Shimano für 500 Euro gekauft, ist die gut?#d#q|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Dann kritisier ich mal, in dem ich dir ein Lob auspreche, denn zu meckern gibt's an der Geschichte nix. Lob dafür, dass du es in deinen Erzählungen und Gedichten stets schaffst, einen Spannungsbogen aufzubauen und spezifische Erlebnisse eines Anglers, mit allgemeinen Lebensweisheiten verschmelzen zu lassen.
> Aber du hast Mitstreiter, hier kann scheinbar noch jemand richtig gut schreiben und scheint dir ebenbürtig, denn das hier ist auch ne klasse Aktion gewesen:
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Sensi|wavey:


Auf jeden . . 

Sagte ich ja oben schon. Sie hat echt Talent. Ich freue mich auch auf Neuigkeiten von ihr.#6

Deine Kritik ist natürlich, dass was ich mir erhoffte. Auch wenn nicht alle (zu Recht und zum Glück)= gleicher Ansicht sind.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@ Professor

Von der Uebersetzung sehe ich auch mal ab, ich bin Ingenieur und noch dazu kein englischer Muttersprachler. Die deutsche Uebersetzung im Buch ist auch etwas anders.

Nochwas, eventually ist ein sog. falscher Freund, denn eventually heisst uebersetzt letztendlich, letzten Endes, zu guter letzt.

Also dann soviel wie: Lezten Endes fliessen alle Dinge ineinander und aus der Mitte enspringt ein Fluss.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Blauzahn (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ist nicht das ganze Leben ein Fluss?
Mal reissend, mal ganz langsam, mal schmutzig, mal klar?
Einzig die Länge, die Größe, das Alter des Flusses, zeigen uns wie klein wir sind und wie kurz unser Dasein doch ist.
Ich stehe oft im Fluss und manchmal sinniere ich darüber, dass es diesen schon gab, als noch niemand im Wasser nach Fischen suchte und es ihn noch länger geben wird, als ich und die Menschheit je existieren wird.

Professor Tinca:
Auch wenn einige ob deines Alters und der "schwere" des Textes diskrepanzen sehen... ich find ihn gut. 

Abendgruß,
René

@Pappa70
Kopf hoch, auch wenn der Hals dreckig ist


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich streiche mal das "eventually" - it`s a Fact.#6





Janbr schrieb:


> @ Professor
> 
> Von der Uebersetzung sehe ich auch mal ab, ich bin Ingenieur und noch dazu kein englischer Muttersprachler. Die deutsche Uebersetzung im Buch ist auch etwas anders.
> 
> ...




Siehste, da haben wir die amerikanische Grammatik.:m
Auch das "letzten Endes", lässt die Möglichkeit, der Eventualität, offen.

Nur darum strich ich das.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@ Blauzahn|wavey:

Ich habe, vorhergehnd, schon erwähnt, dass  das sichtbare Alter nicht zwangsläufig dem gefühlten entsprechen muss.

Je eher man all die Grundsätze, die das Leben lebenswert machen, in Zusammenhang bringt, umso früher hat man die Möglichkeit, Wissen zu vermitteln.

Soll keine Belehrung sein, iss mein Einsatz (in der Unendlichkeit dees Seins|wavey . . . :m:q:q


----------



## Erumaro (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Geschichten! Machen einen nachdenklich, erinnern einen daran, was Leben ist...
Holen einen zurück auf den Teppich!

Ich mag das!

Bitte mehr! #6#6#6


----------



## Blauzahn (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Je eher man all die Grundsätze, die das Leben lebenswert machen, in Zusammenhang bringt, umso früher hat man die Möglichkeit, Wissen zu vermitteln.




Ist Wissen Leben?

Leben ist die Erkenntnis,  Wesentliches von Unwesentlichem zu trennen. Dieses Wissen kann man nicht vermitteln, dieses "Wissen" muß  sich jeder selbst erarbeiten.

Nochn Abendgruß
René


----------



## sugi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ich sag nur "Gänsehaut" - ist schon Ergreifend ...
Lg Sugi


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> *Ist Wissen Leben?*




Gute Frage.

Lernt man nicht aus dem Leben?

Lebt man nicht vom Wissen?


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



> Der Tod
> 
> Unreife Leute denken: „Irgendwann einmal, in ferner Zukunft, nachdem ich mein Leben gelebt habe, werde ich sterben.“ Eine reife Person ist bereit, heute zu sterben.
> 
> Ein „Ich bin bereit, heute zu sterben“ bedeutet aber auch: Ich lebe jede Minute, die mir vergönnt ist, in voller Anerkennung und Wertschätzung ihres unendlichen Wertes.


Aus Samurai- Geist

Manchmal sollte man sich genau dieser Tatsache bewusst werden, wenn man seinen Tag in sinnlosen Meetings verbringt oder wenn man sich streitet. Ich frag mich oft dann selbst, ist es der Streitpunkt wirklich wert Zeit dafuer zu opfern?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Janbr schrieb:


> Aus Samurai- Geist
> 
> Manchmal sollte man sich genau dieser Tatsache bewusst werden, wenn man seinen Tag in sinnlosen Meetings verbringt oder wenn man sich streitet. Ich frag mich oft dann selbst,* ist es der Streitpunkt wirklich wert Zeit dafuer zu opfern*?
> 
> ...





Man kann den Nagel nicht besser treffen.#6


----------



## Somkejumper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ist es nicht so, dass mit dem Leben das Sterben beginnt?????
Jeder der sich dessen bewust ist, wird das Leben anders angehen als diejenigen die immer alles erreichen müssen.

Wie schon gesagt: Danke Prof. Du hast mich wieder an das Leben erinnert und was Leben bedeutet.


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ich hab wirklich, wirklich viel zu tun. Durchschnittlich denke ich arbeite ich 10 - 12 Stunden am Tag. Meine Arbeit ist spannend, aber auch sehr fordernd und anstrengend. Ausserdem habe ich zwei Soehne, fast 2 Jahre und fast 4 1/2 Jahre, die ich unendlich liebe, die aber auch mehr als anstrengend sein koennen. Zusaetzlich sind wir in den letzten 6 Jahren 7 mal (oder waren es 8 mal) umgezogen unter anderem in die Schweiz und jetzt in sie USA. Zu allem ueberfluss haben wir uns noch ein Haus gekauft.

Ich bin mehr oder minder gesund, hab eine tolle Familie, uns geht es finanziell gut, wir koennen uns einiges leisten, ich kann auf meine Karriere stolz sein usw. usw.

Aber wisst Ihr was mich wirklich tief befriedigt, was ich wirklich geniesse, mehr noch als alleine im Fluss zu stehen und das monotone rauschen meiner Fliegenschnur zu hoeren?

EINFACH MAL 10 MINUTEN NICHTS TUN!

Keine Vernatwortung haben, nicht funtionieren muessen, niemanden rede und antwort stehen. Einfache Ruhe und nichts tun. Das ist Luxus.

Gruss

Jan

P.S.: Das Buch Samurai Geist ist wirklich lesenwert. Ich hatte das grosse Glueck das der Autor mein Kendo und Iaido Lehrer war und (auch wenn es etwas komisch klingt) er lebt was er schreibt. Er ist ein Samurai.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ist Wissen Leben?...


Ich denke nicht! Was wissen wir wirklich?
Wir haben Sinnesorgane: Augen zum Sehen, Ohren zum Hören, Haut zum Fühlen, eine Zunge zum Schmecken, die ohne eine Nase zum Riechen, ihren Job kaum zu verrichten vermag.
Das was wir, mit dem ein oder anderen Sinn erfassen, oder durch Kombination versch. Sinne, ergibt durch die Verarbeitung in unserem Gehirn, dessen Deutung, unsere Wahrnehmung. 
In letztem Satz liegt das Problem, nämlich die Wahrnehmung.

Wer "weiß", was wir nicht wahrnehmen können, weil uns weitere Sinnesorgane dazu fehlen, unser Gehirn nicht leistungsfähig genug ist?
Bei einigen Dingen "wissen" wir, dass wir sie nur auf Umweg, für uns erfassbar machen können, z.B. Magnetismus, doch was gibt es sonst noch alles?
Was wissen wir und was glauben wir bloß zu "wissen"?

Kann als gesicherte Erkenntnis, als "Wissen" wirklich das bezeichnet werden, was durch echte wissenschaftl. Methoden von uns festgestellt wurde?
Für unseren geistigen Horizont mag das reichen, für unser Lebensführung auch, aber ......neee, der Hit ist das nicht und Vertrauen in diese gepriesenen Erkenntnisse habe ich auch nicht.
Dafür hat sich der Mensch zu oft getäuscht, seine "Erkenntnisse" revidiert und durch Mutter Natur eine Lektion erteilt bekommen. 
Wir Menschen sind für meinen Begriff nicht wirklich weit entwickelt und entgegen der weit läufigen Meinung, weit davon entfernt, am Ende der Nahrungskette zu stehen.
Jedes noch so winzige Erregerlein(Protozoe, Bakterium, Virus) vermag uns das zu lehren.
Denkt mal darüber nach, wenn ihr bei der nächsten Magen- Darm- Infektion nicht mehr vom Pott kommt, wer euch so flach gelegt hat und wie das nochmal mit der Spitze der Schöpfung war.:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht! Was wissen wir wirklich?
> Wir haben Sinnesorgane: Augen zum Sehen, Ohren zum Hören, Haut zum Fühlen, eine Zunge zum Schmecken, die ohne eine Nase zum Riechen, ihren Job kaum zu verrichten vermag.
> Das was wir, mit dem ein oder anderen Sinn erfassen, oder durch Kombination versch. Sinne, ergibt durch die Verarbeitung in unserem Gehirn, dessen Deutung, unsere Wahrnehmung.
> In letztem Satz liegt das Problem, nämlich die Wahrnehmung.
> ...



Viele wahre Worte.

Die Endlichkeit, des Daseins, ist doch der Knackpunkt. Bakterien und auch andere körperliche Beschwerden können den Menschen aus dem Leben reissen.

Unser Einfluss, auf den Lauf der Dinge, ist begrenzt. 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ach, ich vergass: 

Entscheiden tut jeder für sich, wie er, die ihm bleibende Zeit gestaltet.


----------



## lonesome (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Wie sagte Loki Schmidt so schön: Die Atommasse geht nicht verloren. Die Wiedergeburt ist also garantiert.


Wie recht sie hat, allerdings sollte man sich da gewahr werden, das eine Wiedergeburt anders ausfallen könnte als man es sich so denkt. Was ist denn, wenn man als Glühbirne zurück kommt?
Man sollte es positiv sehen: Man behält die Fassung, hat einen hellen Moment, hat einen Draht zum Ökobewussten leben, hat einen hohen Aussichtspunkt und wenn es einem mal so richtig dreckig geht brennt die Sicherung durch :vik:


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Und genau mit diese Endlichkeit des Daseins und der Angst davor spielen letztlich alle Religionen die an Wiedergeburt oder auch ein Weiterleben der Seele/ des Geistes glauben.

Sterben ist doch irgendwie etraeglicher wenn es irgendwie weitergeht. Wer will schon sein ganzes Leben lang ein guter Mensch sein, der nach hoeherem strebt um dann als Wurmfutter zu enden.

Aber wir schweifen ab, ich hab mir jetzt ne Shimano Rolle fuer 500 Tacken gekauft, ist die gut?


----------



## lonesome (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Janbr schrieb:


> Aber wir schweifen ab, ich hab mir jetzt ne Shimano Rolle fuer 500 Tacken gekauft, ist die gut?



nein, Lebensberechtigung in den Augen deiner Frau verwirkt....


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Janbr schrieb:


> *Aber wir schweifen ab, ich hab mir jetzt ne Shimano Rolle fuer 500 Tacken gekauft, ist die gut?*




Zu teuer, um nur den Zweck zu erfüllen.:m


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@lonesome

Ich lebe im Land der unbegrenzten Shopping moeglichkeiten, da willst du die monatliche Rechnung meiner Frau nicht sehen....


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Ich geh jetzt heim.

Euch noch einen schoenen Abend auf der anderen Seite des Teichs und immer schoen geniessen, egal was!

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt heim.
> 
> Euch noch einen schoenen Abend
> Gruss
> ...




Dir auch.|wavey:

Wir lesen uns.#6


----------



## lonesome (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Peter5Pan (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Hui... geballte Ladung Philosophen hier.

Die Geschichte gefällt mir richtig gut, vor allem der Sinn dahinter. Nämlich ein wenig mehr über sich selber und das was man tut nachdenken.

Ich musste diese Lektion selber erst vor zweieinhalb Wochen  lernen. Ich hab jetzt zwar nicht mehr oder weniger Angst vor dem Tod. Aber man sieht die Dinge, auch ganz alltägliche, aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel. 

Da hab ich noch so zwei schöne Zitate, weiß aber leider nicht mehr von wem die sind.

"Wenn es sehr eilt, 
dann setz dich und 
tue einen Augenblick gar nichts. 
Es geht auch so."

und

"WEISE ist DER Mensch,
der NICHT den Dingen nachtrauert,
die er NICHT besitzt,
sondern sich DER Dinge ERFREUT
die er HAT."

Daran sollten sich mal viel mehr Menschen richten und es würde allen besser gehen.

MfG


----------



## lonesome (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

yoa, erst wenn es eng wird entschleunigt man. und kommt zur erkenntnis: ohne alt68er hippis mit schlipps gings dem land besser


----------



## Salmotom (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

sehr interessanter Beitrag ...

da gebe ich doch gerne ein mir persöhnlich unendlich wichtiges Zitat dazu . Es stammt aus dem Film Terminator 2


Den Wert des Lebens zu schätzen wissen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Danke und gute Nacht.|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Moin,|wavey:

Ziemlich viele Aufrufe, in recht kurzer Zeit.:m

Keiner mehr, der etwas zum Thema sagen will?


----------



## Wunstorfer (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Mir gefällt die Stelle mit dem Wurm am besten 
Aber warum Liebesspiel? Befruchten die sich nicht selbst, oder hatten sie nur beide Geschlechter? Und warum folgt er ihr NACH dem Liebesspiel? Ist er ein Romantiker? Fragen über Fragen... 
Ansonsten tolle Geschichte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Stelle mit dem Wurm am besten
> Aber warum Liebesspiel? *Befruchten die sich nicht selbst*, oder hatten sie nur beide Geschlechter? Und warum folgt er ihr NACH dem Liebesspiel? Ist er ein Romantiker? Fragen über Fragen...
> Ansonsten tolle Geschichte.




Die Frage kann nur ein Biologe beantworten, der die Burschen länger boebachtet hat.

Nach meinem Dafürhalten,  brauchen sie andere Würmer, um sich, bündelweise, zu paaren. Die Möglichkeit der Asexualität, ist vorhanden aber, so weit ich weiss, nicht bewiesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin,|wavey:
> 
> Ziemlich viele Aufrufe, in recht kurzer Zeit.:m
> 
> Keiner mehr, der etwas zum Thema sagen will?



Oh doch.

Du hast mit relativ wenigen Worten eine Kurzgeschichte geschrieben, die manch einer in seinen Gedanken zu einem Buch macht. 

Du hast Dich an ein Thema getraut, dass auch Spötter auf den Plan ruft. Dazu gehört Mut.

Und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieses Thema so viele gute Antworten bringt.

Respekt.#6


----------



## sadako (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

In der Tat erstaunlich, was Du mit diesem Thread hier ins Rollen gebracht hast |bigeyes Mit solchen Reaktionen hatte ich auch nicht wirklich gerechnet, sondern viel mehr mit den ein oder anderen halbhirnigen Äußerungen - umso schöner, dass es nicht so ist #6 Bin gespannt, ob und wie sich das hier noch entwickelt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



sadako schrieb:


> In der Tat erstaunlich, was Du mit diesem Thread hier ins Rollen gebracht hast |bigeyes Mit solchen Reaktionen hatte ich auch nicht wirklich gerechnet, sondern viel mehr mit den ein oder anderen halbhirnigen Äußerungen - umso schöner, dass es nicht so ist #6 Bin gespannt, ob und wie sich das hier noch entwickelt!




Moin, du Nacheule:m

Bin ebenso gespannt. Bisher waren die Reaktionen positiv.#6


----------



## sadako (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin, du Nacheule:m
> 
> Bin ebenso gespannt. Bisher waren die Reaktionen positiv.#6



Guten Morgen |wavey:

Ja, hab selten einen Thread so genau beobachtet wie diesen hier - man kann nur hoffen, dass er sich nicht so schnell im Sande verläuft!


----------



## lonesome (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Stelle mit dem Wurm am besten
> Aber warum Liebesspiel? Befruchten die sich nicht selbst, oder hatten sie nur beide Geschlechter? Und warum folgt er ihr NACH dem Liebesspiel? Ist er ein Romantiker? Fragen über Fragen...
> Ansonsten tolle Geschichte.


 
In der Tat haben Regenwürmer einen Geschlechtsring den sie aneinander reiben.... Ich meine der 21te ist es...

Ich habe extra noch ein paar Semester Bio studiert um den Regenwurmporno noch mal nach meiner Schulzeit sehen zu dürfen, das Schmuddelfilmchen hat es echt in sich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



lonesome schrieb:


> In der Tat haben Regenwürmer einen Geschlechtsring den sie aneinander reiben.... Ich meine der *21te* ist es...
> 
> Ich habe extra noch ein paar Semester Bio studiert um den Regenwurmporno noch mal nach meiner Schulzeit sehen zu dürfen, das Schmuddelfilmchen hat es echt in sich!



Leider nicht.:q

10 und 11 . . .aber egal.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## lonesome (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

aber was mit X+1 :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

übrigens glaube ich, daß intensiveres nachdenken auch zu gesteigertem empfindungsvermögen führt. 
da man mich ja hier in hessen noch nicht angeln lassen will, gehe ich sehr oft nur so spazieren, walken und fahrrad fahren und habe festgestellt, daß ich an stellen, die ich vor meinem infarkt und dem damit verbundenen "umdenken" kaum wahrgenommen habe ( was nicht heißt, daß ich mich nicht vorher schon an naturschönheiten  erfreut habe ), stehen bleibe und mich einfach nur freue, so etwas schönes und interessantes zu sehen. bewußt wahrgenommen habe ich das z.b. an einer hecke, wo ich früher jeden tag achtlos vorbeiging und ich plötzlich stehenblieb, um fasziniert kreuzspinnen zu beobachten, ihre unterschiedliche färbung/zeichnung, ihren netzbau usw., wo ich plötzlich die makrofunktion meines fotoapparates entdeckte, wo früher nur flüchtige schnappschüsse von relativ fern drin waren.:q


----------



## Wunstorfer (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

In der Regenwurmbibel steht, dass es sich um das 9. und 10. Segment handelt.  Aber ich lasse nun meine "Klammerborsten" von der Tastatur, denn ich glaube, mir fehlt der nötige Ernst für diesen Thread.
Die beste Zeit ist übrigens im Frühjahr und Herbst. Nun bin ich aber wirklich raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> In der *Regenwurmbibel* steht, dass es sich um das *9. und 10.* Segment handelt.




Die zeigste(mir) aber bitte.:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## lonesome (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

es wird zunehmend tiefsinniger :vik:


----------



## Jose (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

@ tinca, ich geh jetzt.
was mir von deinem trööt bleibt ist erstaunen & erschrecken.
kann es denn sein, dass eine 'gilde', die tod und verderben über ach so geschätzte fische zu bringen sich aufs äußerste bemüht,sich  so entsetzt betroffen über ihre eigene sterblichkeit äußert, als hätten sie jetzt erst entdeckt, dass sie dem unausweichlichen nicht ausweichen können?

dein trööt in allen ehren, meinen respekt hast du (s.o.) - mich irritiert  aber bis zum mittelfingerzeigen die deinem thema nicht angemessenen anekdotenverzällche, das, ich sags mal etwas unflätig, das betroffenheitsgesülze und befriedigungen an regenwurmsegmenten.

die überwiegende zahl der mittrööter hat die 30 überschritten - und sollte meiner lebenserfahrung nach schon mit der endlichkeit des lebens konfrontiert worden sein, schmerzhaft wahrscheinlich.

den bogen zu schlagen zum eigenen leben - dafür braucht es einen trööt im AB?

deinen trööt finde ich an sich ok und hilfreich - zuviele  der  antworten sagten mir "halt dich da raus" - nun ja, werd ich nach meiner maulerei.

ich komm mir vor wie im kindergarten - ist ja auch schön - so will ich DEIN thema aber nicht abgehandelt wissen.

vielleicht relativiert meinen post diese info etwas: 
ich betreue senioren und begleite sie. 
bis sie gegangen sind.


----------



## west1 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Setzkescher füllte sich und ich rüstete zum Aufbruch. Beim Packen schaute ich den Weg hinauf, und sah meine Frau, sah wie sie mir früher immer entgegen kam.
> 
> 
> Ich schaute nach oben. Sah nochmal die Blätter der Bäume wedeln und dann kam es wie ein Blitzschlag.
> ...



Wunschdenken

Jeder kann nur hoffen dass es so schnell geht wenn seine Zeit abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> . Beim Packen schaute ich den Weg hinauf, und sah meine Frau
> 
> 
> Ich schaute nach oben. Sah nochmal die Blätter der Bäume wedeln und dann kam es wie ein Blitzschlag.
> ...



Kann ich nachvollziehen, würde mir ähnlich gehen wenn meine Olle beim angeln angelatscht käme!:q


Professor, alter Schwerenöter, schöne Story!#6


----------



## angelmatz (27. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

Einfach nur gut!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2010)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir einen lieben Arbeitskollegen mit nur 40 Jahren zu Grabe getragen.......




Hab ich jetzt erst gesehen, dass ihr den nochmal rausgekramt habt . . 



Mein herzliches Beileid.


#h


----------



## schleigordon (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

hallo

ich fühle mich dir professor tinca sehr verbunden. nicht das wir nur dieselben schönheiten jagen nein auch die geschichte mit deiner frau und das sie ohne worte dich nach hause brachte. ach mensch ich hab grad pippi in den augen weil bei mir ist es genauso.



ich wünsche dir nur das beste und noch viele stunden in mother nature.



hochachtungsvoll
der schleigordon


----------



## Brikz83 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ich ging . . .*

oho....Na Tinca dann sieh mal zu das du mit`m Arxxx an die Wand kommst :q

nix für ungut


----------

